
The Parker Vacumatic (2016) - camtarn
https://www.penaddict.com/blog/2016/7/28/the-parker-vacumatic
======
blowski
Can anyone recommend a decent fountain pen that’s easily available and
affordable (USD 100 - 200)? All I usually see are vintage pens that are only
available through specialist dealers. Surely somebody today must be making a
pen that’s good enough?

~~~
Kassandry
You could try things out with a Platinum Preppy for about 5 USD. Past that, a
Pilot Metropolitan, or a Lamy Safari would be good entry level pens, in the 20
USD range. For 100-200 USD, you can get a very nice pen like the Pilot Custom
Heritage 912, or a Pelikan M200. I'd recommend trying out the cheaper options
first so you get an idea of what sorts of nibs you like.

[http://gouletpens.com](http://gouletpens.com)

[http://jetpens.com](http://jetpens.com)

[http://nibs.com](http://nibs.com)

Are decent places to start looking for more modern pens. Hope that helps.

